# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  أحكام محكمة النقض - الإثبات (الأوراق الرسمية)

## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم   13544 لسنة 70 ق جلسة  5 - 12-2000
الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
 (14)     إثبات " أوراق رسمية  "

القاعدة

14-   لما كان من المقرر أن للمحكمة أن تلتفت عن دليل النفي ولو حملته أوراق رسمية ما دام يصح في العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التي اطمأنت إليها، فإن النعي على الحكم التفاته عن المستندات التي قدمها الطاعن الثاني للتدليل على عدم وجوده على مسرح الحادث، يكون غير سديد.
" سنة المكتب الفنى "  51   " رقم الصفحة -  793 -  قاعدة رقم – 158  -  "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم  26293 لسنة 67 ق جلسة  13 - 3-2000
الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(11)    إثبات " أوراق رسمية   "



القاعدة

11-   للمحكمة أن تلتفت عن دليل النفي ولو حملته أوراق رسمية ما دام يصح في العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التي اطمأنت إليها فإن نعي الطاعن الثاني على الحكم التفاته عما ورد بالإقرار الموقع من الطاعن الأول بتلفيق الاتهام له - على فرض صحته - يكون غير سديد.




" سنة المكتب الفنى "  51   " رقم الصفحة - 288  -  قاعدة رقم – 53  -  "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 11681 لسنة 59 ق ، جلسة 6-2-1991

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(2)   إثبات " أوراق رسمية " 
- الجدل الموضوعى . عدم جواز اثارته أمام محكمة النقض .
 مثال


القاعدة 
2- لما كان ما نقله الحكم عن الشهادة الصادرة من مصلحة وثائق السفر و الهجرة و الجنسية ، أن البيانات المتاحة لديها عن تحركات المواطنين سفراً و وصولاً هى عن المدة من أول يناير سنة 1983 حتى 8 من فبراير سنة 1986 - تاريخ تحرير الشهادة - و أنه  يستدل فيها على بيانات خاصة بالمطعون ضده - المدعى بالحقوق المدنية - لا يقطع بأن الأخير كان فى تاريخ تحرير التوكيل فى 21 أغسطس سنة 1983 مقيماً خارج البلاد ، و هو ما إنتهى إليه الحكم . لما كان ذلك ، هو تقرير صحيح لا يفسد إستدلاله ، فإن الحكم يكون قد إستقام دليله ، و ينحل ما يدعيه الطاعن من مخالفة حجية الشهادة الرسمية و التعويل على إفتراض قابل لحصول عكسه إلى محض جدل موضوعى فى إستخلاص عقيدة المحكمة لا يجوز أمام محكمة النقض . 

سنة المكتب الفنى " 42 " رقم الصفحة - 252 قاعدة رقم  - 34–"

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 12298   لسنة 62 ق جلسة   22- 1-2001

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
 (3)    إثبات " بوجه عام  " " أوراق رسمية "


القاعدة
3-  من المقرر أن للمحكمة أن تلتفت عن دليل النفي ولو حملته أوراق رسمية ما دام يصح في العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التي اطمأنت إليها فإن النعي على الحكم التفاته عن المستند الرسمي الذي أشارت إليه الطاعنة بأسباب طعنها يكون غير سديد.



" سنة المكتب الفنى "  52   " رقم الصفحة - 15  -  قاعدة رقم –   25-  "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 23580لسنة  59ق،جلسة 27-2-1994


الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
 (6)  إثبات " أوراق " – حكم – حجيته  
- للمحكمة أن تلتفت عن دليل النفى ولو حملته أوراق رسمية.
 المحاكم الجنائية غير مقيدة بالأحكام الصادرة من المحاكم المدنية أساس ذلك ؟
القاعدة
6- من المقرر أن للمحكمة أن تلتفت من دليل النفى ولو حملته أوراق رسمية ما دام يصح فى العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التى اطمأنت إليها، وأن المحاكم الجنائية غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التى اطمأنت إليها، وأن المحاكم الجنائية غير مقيدة بالأحكام الصادرة عن المحاكم المدنية لأن وظيفتها والسلطة الواسعة التى خولها القانون إياها للقيام بهذه الوظيفة بما يكفل لها كشف الواقعة على حقيقتها كيلا يعاقب برئ أو يفلت مجرم تقتضى ألا تكون هذه المحاكم مقيدة،فى أداء وظيفتها بأى قيد لم يرد به نص فى القانون مما يلزم عنه إلا يكون للأوراق الرسمية أو للأحكام الصادرة عن المحاكم المدنية أى شأن فى حد من سلطة المحاكم الجنائية التى مأموريتها السعى للكشف عن الحقائق كما هى فى الواقع لاكما تقرره جهات أخرى مقيدة بقيود لا يعرفها قانون الاجراءات الجنائية، فإن ما يثيره الطاعنان فى هذا الصدد يكون على غير أساس. 



"سنة المكتب الفنى " 45 " رقم الصفحة - 320 -  قاعدة رقم  -46- "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 4221 لسنه 61  ق ، جلسة 21-12-1992


الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
 (9) إثبات " بوجه عام  " أوراق رسمية 
- حق المحكمة فى الالتفات عن دليل النفى ولو حملته أوراق رسمية مادام يصح فى العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التى اطمأنت اليها.



القاعدة
9- من المقرر أن للمحكمة أن تلتفت عن دليل النفى ولو حملته أوراق رسمية ما دام يصح فى العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التى اطمأنت إليها، فإن النعى على الحكم التفاته عما ورد بمحضرى الصلح وما جاء بهما من أن الطاعنين لم يرتكبوا الواقعة محل الاتهام - على - على فرض صحته - وكذلك الشهادة الرسمية المقدمة من الطاعن الأول تأكيدا لدفاعه فى هذا الشأن يكون غير سديد . 

"  "سنة المكتب الفنى "43  " رقم الصفحة -   1192   - قاعدة رقم -     186 - "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 5249 لسنة 62 ق، جلسة 19-4-1994

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
 (20)  إثبات " أوراق رسمية "
الادلة في المواد الجنائية اقناعية 
للمحكمة الالتفات عن دليل النفى لو حملته اوراق رسمية حد ذلك ؟

القاعدة:
20- من المقرر أن الادلة فى المواد الجنائية اقناعية فللمحكمة ان تلتفت عن دليل النفى ولو حملته أوراق رسمية ما دام يصح فى العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التى اطمانت اليها المحكمة مع باقى الادلة القائمة فى الدعوى وكان الحكم قد أورد الأدلة المنتجة التى صحت لديه على ما استخلصه من مقارفة الطاعنين للجرائم المسندة اليهم مطرحاً دفاعهم من انهم كانوا متواجدين فى مقر عملهم فى تاريخ الحادث وعلى ما سلف بيانه فإن ما يثيرونه فى هذا الصدد ينحل الى جدل موضوعى فى تقدير الدليل وفى استنباط المحكمة لمعتقدها وهو ما لا يجوز اثارته أمام محكمة النقض.


سنة المكتب الفنى " 45 " رقم الصفحة -  541- قاعدة رقم -   88-     "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 7698 لسنة62 ق،جلسة 12-7-1993


الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(8) إثبات " بوجه عام  " " أوراق رسمية  "  - إجراءات  " إجاءات المحاكمة "  " محكمة الموضوع  " سلطتها فى تقدير الدليل "
-عدم جواز مطالبة القاضى الآخذ بدليل معين ولو كانت اوراقا رسمية مادام هذا الدليل غير مقطوع بصحته.

القاعدة:
8- العبرة فى المحاكمات الجنائية باقتناع القاضى بناء على ما يجريه من تحقيق فى الدعوى ومن كافة عناصرها المطروحة على بساط البحث ولا يصح مطالبته بالاخذ بدليل دون آخر، وكان من المقرر أن أدلة الدعوى تخضع فى كل الأحوال لتقدير القاضي ولو كانت أوراقا رسمية ما دام هذا الدليل غير مقطوع بصحته ويصح فى العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التى استخلصها القاضى من باقى الأدلة.


سنة المكتب الفنى "  " رقم الصفحة -667  -    قاعدة رقم  -    105 -"

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 8917 لسنة 59 ق ، جلسة 1-1- 1990


الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
(2) أثبات " أوراق رسمية " . خبرة .أحدث . 
- عدم الاعتداد في تقدير سن الحدث الا بوثيقة رسمية أو بواسطة خبير في حالة عدم وجودها وجوب .
استظهار سن الحدث. علة ذلك ؟
تقدير السن متعلق بموضوع الدعوي. لا يجوز لمحكمة النقض التعرض له . حد ذلك ؟ القصور له الصدارة علي وجوه الطعن المتعلقة بمخالفة القانون.


القاعدة:
2- لما كانت المادة 32 من القانون 31 لسنة 1974 سالف الذكر نصت على أنه " لا يعتد فى تقدير سن الحدث بغير وثيقة رسمية فإذا ثبت عدم وجودها تقدر سنه بواسطة خبير " و من ثم فإنه لكى تقضى المحكمة بدلاً من العقوبة المقررة للجريمة التى دان بها الطاعن بأحد التدابير المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابعة من قانون الأحداث . أن تستظهر السن ليكون حكمها على نحو ما سلف بيانه . لما كان ذلك و كان الأصل أن تقدير السن أمر متعلق بموضوع الدعوى لا يجوز لمحكمة النقض أن تعرض له إلا أن تكون محكمة الموضوع قد تناولته بالبحث و التقدير و أتاحت للمتهم و النيابة العامة إبداء ملاحظاتهما فى خصوصه و إذ كان كل من الحكمين الإبتدائى و المطعون فيه الذى تبنى أسبابه لم يعنى البتة فى مدوناته بإستظهار سن المطعون ضده فإن الحكم المطعون فيه يكون معيباً بالقصور الذى له الصدارة على وجوه الطعن المتعلقة بمخالفة القانون .
"  -سنة المكتب الفنى -41  - رقم الصفحة -  23 - قاعدة رقم - 1  - "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 8917 لسنة 59 ق ، جلسة 1-1- 1990


الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
(2) أثبات " أوراق رسمية " . خبرة .أحدث . 
- عدم الاعتداد في تقدير سن الحدث الا بوثيقة رسمية أو بواسطة خبير في حالة عدم وجودها وجوب .
استظهار سن الحدث. علة ذلك ؟
تقدير السن متعلق بموضوع الدعوي. لا يجوز لمحكمة النقض التعرض له . حد ذلك ؟ القصور له الصدارة علي وجوه الطعن المتعلقة بمخالفة القانون.


القاعدة:
2- لما كانت المادة 32 من القانون 31 لسنة 1974 سالف الذكر نصت على أنه " لا يعتد فى تقدير سن الحدث بغير وثيقة رسمية فإذا ثبت عدم وجودها تقدر سنه بواسطة خبير " و من ثم فإنه لكى تقضى المحكمة بدلاً من العقوبة المقررة للجريمة التى دان بها الطاعن بأحد التدابير المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابعة من قانون الأحداث . أن تستظهر السن ليكون حكمها على نحو ما سلف بيانه . لما كان ذلك و كان الأصل أن تقدير السن أمر متعلق بموضوع الدعوى لا يجوز لمحكمة النقض أن تعرض له إلا أن تكون محكمة الموضوع قد تناولته بالبحث و التقدير و أتاحت للمتهم و النيابة العامة إبداء ملاحظاتهما فى خصوصه و إذ كان كل من الحكمين الإبتدائى و المطعون فيه الذى تبنى أسبابه لم يعنى البتة فى مدوناته بإستظهار سن المطعون ضده فإن الحكم المطعون فيه يكون معيباً بالقصور الذى له الصدارة على وجوه الطعن المتعلقة بمخالفة القانون .
"  -سنة المكتب الفنى -41  - رقم الصفحة -  23 - قاعدة رقم - 1  - "

----------

